# [portage] net-zope/zope-fixers failed (en cours)

## noobux

Bonjour à vous tous !

Je tente de compiler kde mais j'ai un problème : je bloque sur la phase emerge net-zope/zope-fixers-1.0, malgré de nombreux test pour palier ce problème (qui vient de python) j'ai fais un emerge -v system vérifié gcc tenté eselect python set 2.7 mais ça bug toujours ... Voilà les logs ça sera plus parlant :

build.log ===========> http://pastebin.com/DjCzc0YL

emerge --info ==========> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/438552

emerge -pqv ============> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/438555

on voit dans le build.log qu'il n'arrive pas à importer le module python setuptools, manuellement, (python en ligne de commande) un import setuptools ne marche pas avec python 3.2 maiss fonctionne avec python 2.7, j'ai donc tenté un eselect python set 1 (2.7) puis emerge zope-fixers mais pareil ! j'ai aussi essayé de rajouter l'use python2 dans le package.use (pour net-zope/zope-fixers).

Merci d'avance je suis vraiment à cour d'idée là ^^.

----------

## _Seth_

Salut,

Est ce que tu as bien fait un update-env et un source /etc/profile après ton passage de python-3.2 à 2.7 ?

----------

## Poussin

Tout changement de version de python via eselect demande la recompilation des modules via python-updater

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Tout changement de version de python via eselect demande la recompilation des modules via python-updater

 

Heu... non.

Si tu as 2 versions de python installées, emerge va automatiquement installer les modules pour les 2 versions. Du moins en ce qui concerne les modules python compatibles entre les 2 versions (c'est précisé dans les ebuilds).

A titre d'illustration : 

```
# qlist argparse

/usr/share/doc/argparse-1.2.1/README.txt.bz2

/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py3.2.egg-info/PKG-INFO

/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py3.2.egg-info/top_level.txt

/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py3.2.egg-info/SOURCES.txt

/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py3.2.egg-info/dependency_links.txt

/usr/lib64/python3.2/site-packages/argparse.py

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/argparse.py

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py2.7.egg-info/PKG-INFO

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py2.7.egg-info/top_level.txt

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py2.7.egg-info/SOURCES.txt

/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/argparse-1.2.1-py2.7.egg-info/dependency_links.txt

```

Le seul moment ou python-updater est utile, c'est quand tu mets à jours python (exemple, tu avais 2.6 et passes à 2.7, ou encore tu avais 3.1 et tu passes à 3.2).

Mais un simple eselect est effectif immédiatement, sans recharger l'environnement (il ne fait que changer des liens). MAIS il faut bien sûr que python soit installé correctement avant bien sûr !

Ceci étant dit, dans le cas présent, un python-updater semble effectivement nécessaire. Il y a sans doute eu une MAJ de python non-suivie d'un python-updater vu la "bizarrerie" de setuptool....

----------

## Poussin

 :Rolling Eyes:   oups.... sorry (je me coucherai peut-etre moins con)

----------

